# [SOLVED] BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

I've opened a ticket to nvidia to help me, though they haven't been able to answer at all. I am going to paste everything that I've written to them:

*First Message:*



> This is a more delicate problem and I'll try to be as clear and short as possible.
> 
> My computer:
> 
> ...


Second message



> I was playing the game "The Guid 2" a few minutes ago and i got a BSOD:
> 
> 1. BSOD during game:
> 
> ...


Third message:



> Would like to correct the "Stop: 0x0000007E (0x00000005, ...) " to 0x0000007e (0xC0000005, ...) as i mistood "C" as being a zero.
> 
> Also found a post-it note written yesterday: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA STOP: 0x00000050 (0x9f644da4, 0x00000000, 0x8061F8ea)


Fourth message:



> A new BSOD:
> 
> Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal
> 
> ...


Also from small chat over IRC some suggested it's "surely" a driver problem.

Thank you for your interest in my problem and for trying to help me.

Yours truly,
Sergiu.

P.S.

I hope this is there right place to post this thread.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem*

Nvidia response:

Hello Sergiu,

I'm sorry but we cant tell why your computer is so unstable but we can try to help or point you in the right direction. For symptoms of instability please see the following article but it seems you may have already reviewed it. 

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...r/std_adp.php?p_faqid=22&p_created=1096486168

You can use the ASUS provided drivers or the following from NVIDIA.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.23.html

Best Regards,
Troy
NVIDIA Customer Care


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem*

Hi z3rongod and welcome to TSF !

Without analysing the dump files my first guesses would be overheating or underpowered video card.

What's the brand, model and wattage of your power supply ? Open the computer case and look on the sticker that's on the side to find out.

If there's any dust in the case clean it with a can of compressed air (with the computer off and the power plug removed). Focus on the fans (CPU, video card, power supply, case) and heatsinks. Restart the computer and check that all the fans are spinning properly.

Enter the BIOS at startup (try pressing del or look for some "press xx to enter setup" message) and search for the hardware monitor screen. Report your temps, voltages (+3.3, +5 and +12V) and fan speeds.

Go to the nvidia control pannel and see if the GPU core temp appears somewhere, if so tell us about it. If you can't find it use use speedfan and post a screenshot of its readings.

Since windows wasn't shutdown properly after your crashes you'll need to repair the errors in the files sytem. Go to start => run and type chkdsk c: /F. You'll be prompted to schedule the scan next time you start the computer. Restart Windows and the scan will run. You need to run chkdsk c: /F each time Windows isn't shutdown properly.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem*

Thank you for your response, you've certainly outwitted the nvidia support staff team. I am going to follow your instructions and come with a response as soon as possible.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem*

1. Power source:

ATX 350 W. 
Model NO.: SL-8360BTX
V2.2/P4 ATX 12V For Pentium4

+5V& + 3.3V& + 12V Combined Max 335 W
Total max: 350 W.

2. PC is mostly cleaned. Did a cleanup 2 weeks ago

3. Screenie from speedfan attached: untitled.JPG

4. Vcore voltage: 1.37 V
3.3V voltage: 3.32-3.34 V
5v voltage: 4.94 V
12V voltage: 12.22 - 12.28 V

CPU TEMP: 84 C
M/B TEMP 48 C
CPU FANSPEED: 2947 RPM

5. Used run -> chkdsk c: /F -> schedule yes. Windows started with no scan and got 3 don't send errors with windows has recovered from a serious problem. Will try again now.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem*

If 84°C is the CPU temp reading from the BIOS then you are overheating. It could be linked in a way to the underpowered supply (read below) but if the cpu temp reaches 80°C in the BIOS (ideally it should stay under 50°C, 84°C is probably the max temp at which the cpu caps and starts reducing its perfomances to prevent further damage) then either your cpu fan is dead, the cpu heatsink is not attached properly or there's lots of dust in it or you need to redo the thermal paste between the cpu and the heatsink.

Check that the CPU heatsink is attached properly and doesn't move at all and clean the CPU fan and heatsink thoroughly with a can of compressed air (10$ at a local computer or electronics shop).

The 12V line is a bit high and if speedfan's readings are right your gpu and HDD are also a little too hot. See how it goes with the side cover of the case removed. When the computer is idle within Windows the cpu temp (temp1 or temp2 in speedfan) should stay under 40°C, the GeForce 7600 GPU (66 or 61°C according to speedfan) should stay around 50°C and the hard drive should be kept under 40°C to ensure a longer lifespan. 

The SL-8360BTX 350W power supply is made by Allied which is infamous for making cheap and unreliable supplies. The specs say it's only 65% efficient when quality supplies are 80%+ efficient and there's nothing about the working temp range (it should have been tested at 50°C and has more likely been tested at only 25°C). For a PCI-e video card you need a good quality supply with Active PFC and at the very least 20 amps on the 12V rail. 

Being underpowered and the overheating CPU are very likely what's causing your BSOD's. The low efficiency of the Allied supply isn't helping with the temps inside the case (the wasted power gets dissipated into heat) and like I said it's not up to the task for a PCI-e video card.

Borrow some friend's good quality 450W+ power supply to test your computer with, look for brands like Antec or FSP.

Get the chkdsk scan to run. If you can't get chkdsk to work when you run it within Windows grab a retail XP CD, boot the computer on it (press del to access the BIOS and change the boot order priority to CD-rom first), press 'R' at the first installation screen to access the recovery console, select your windows installation, enter the admin password (press enter if left blank) and run chkdsk c: /R at the c:\windows\ prompt.

Tell us how it goes once you've replaced the PSU and once you've got the CPU running cooler than 55°C in the BIOS.

I'll move your thread to the power supply support section so the hardware techs can give their input about your power supply and the cpu temp.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Thank you for your support, I will buy another power source, and fix the heatsink. Also one of the side lids are open already. Will come with news after i get home from work.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I have the following power sources available at roughly the same price:
The prices are ascending from top to bottom and when the quotes are separated, i'm taking info from another shop, therefor price sorting starting all over.

Which power supply should I buy?



> SURSA THERMALTAKE W0093RE 500W 12CM FAN PFC
> 
> SURSA SEASONIC SS-500ET, 500W, 12CM FAN, ACTIVE PFC, 80PLUS (WITH POWER SUPPLY CABLE)
> 
> SURSA VANTEC VAN-500N, 500W, PFC, 4xSATA, VENTILATOR 13.5CM, OPP/ OVP/ OCP/ SCP





> Sursa Rasurbo SilentPower DLP-535 . Link: http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/rasurbo/silentpower-dlp-535/
> 
> Sursa RAIDMAX RX-520 . Link: http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/raidmax/rx-520/
> Sursa Delux 600W ATX . Link: http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/delux/600w-atx/
> ...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Without a doubt, the SeaSonic is the best of the power supplies you have listed. As long as you don't plan on running it with a high end video card, or with SLI. If you have any plans for upgrading, you would need a larger psu, how big would depend on what you were going to. SeaSonic is one of the top names in the power supply business and they make the internals for some of the other top names as well. I have the SS-400ET in one of my machines, and my main machine has a Corsair with the internals made by SeaSonic.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Yup, Seasonic is definitely one of the top quality brands. Thermaltake is ok too. When picking power supplies the brand is a good indication of the quality of the supply, don't buy a PSU from an unknown or little known brand. And never buy anything from Allied or Deer.

500W is enough for your current rig, check this thread if you want to know more about what power you need should you want to upgrade it : 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I just realized those two sources are a bit off my budget. *What would be the difference between one of those two sources* (THERMALTAKE W0093RE 500W 12CM FAN PFC // SURSA SEASONIC SS-500ET, 500W, 12CM FAN) *and the ones listed below?*

Here is a new list of sources that fit my budget:



> SURSA CASECOM, 500W, CE/ P4, 2xSATA, 20+4 PIN, 2x 8CM FAN, 1x PCI-E CONECTOR
> 
> Sursa RAIDMAX 500W, 12cm fan x 1 SECC, w/SATAx2, Retail box RMX-500W12
> 
> ...


Yours sincerely,
Sergiu.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

RaidMax is in the "brands to avoid" list in the hardware's team private section. Don't know anything about Delux and Premier and you should avoid models with no brand name.

Your website (http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/filtre/general-tip-atx/) allows you to select models by brand. I would focus on the Forton, Antec, Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax and Thermaltake models (except the Thermaltake PurePower 430W which is reported to be low quality too) and forget about the others.

Better wait for the advice of the hardware team but trust me you don't want to save money on the power supply or you'll regret it in the end. A quality 500W PSU will cost at least 80$.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Ok then, I'll extend my budget a bit and buy one of the two sources you've recommended the first place. Probably this one: SURSA THERMALTAKE W0093RE 500W 12CM FAN PFC

Also, to not start a new thread, i scrapped one cooler of an old source and probably will scrap the one on this source too, but i have no clue on how to power them.

The one i have for now it is written DC BRUSHLESS FAN , DC 12V 0.18A and i have 2 wires out of it, red and black. From where should i steal power? Or i shouldn't mess around?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Hello z3rongod.

I have reviewed the information provided and calculated a 650Watt power supply is the optimum choice. The lowest acceptable psu is 550Watt, both must be at least 80% efficient.

So I suggest you look in the 550W to 650W range for possible replacements.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I will then post a list with 600W sources available in a couple of minutes.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

@ Stu_computer : how do you get to 550W ? I used Extreme Outervision's calculator, assumed he had 2 hard drives, 1 floppy drive, 1 CD/DVD writer, 3 usb devices and 2 additional fans and even with capacitor aging set at 30% and adding another 30% to take the efficiency into account I stay well under 500W.

My rig is not very different from his, and since we're in Europe and the voltage is 230V the supply will be more efficient than in the US. You don't need 600W for a Geforce 7600GT, a good quality 500W with active PFC and 80% efficiency tested at 50°C should be plenty.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Similar info Thermaltake Outervision's calculator gave me 60Watts higher result.

Using Extreme Outervision result it would be 460W minimum and 550W optimum.

Now if I follow my own advice I would use the average from the results of 2 or more calculators (which I didn't do).

REVISION

Using the average from the 2 results it would be 500W minimum and 600W optimum. 

The 500W minimum will be working at about 70% of full capacity. Very capable of doing the job.

Optimum is between 50 to 70% full capacity (~60%) which will be slightly less than 600W. This psu will run the smoothest, last the longest, handle all upgrades/additions and will easily be the most cost effective over it's lifetime.
For lifetime I expect a power supply to provide top service for at least 5 years, and then still provide good service for up to 10 years and never be a problem.

You don't get that from a calculator.



> Quote: eXtreme Power
> Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% *if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year*, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I'm sorry for the delay but I've posted last night the list and seems the edit didn't work. Now i have to search for them again. Nevertheless i will post the list in a few minutes.



> Sursa de alimentare Delux 650W, ATX, retail DLP-50A
> Link: http://www.mega-byte.ro/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=88&products_id=4134
> 
> Sursa de alimentare RASURBO GAP-565, 565W PFC
> ...


If none of these sources are what i should buy, then i'll extend my budget even more and probably i'll have to wait until my next pay to buy it.

Thank you,
Sergiu.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

If the PSUs above are crap here is a final list of what i can afford:


> SURSA THERMALTAKE W0103RE 600W 14CM FAN W/ PFC - 320 Lei
> 
> Xilence SPS-XP600 600W - 250 Lei
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

From the list you just gave, the Coolermaster Real Power Pro is by far the best. (it says REal Power on your list, but I assume it is the REal Power Pro model). I hope you have changed the thermal paste to tame those temps and then cleared the CMOS to see if any errors go away. Then, you do need to get a decent power supply that supplies what you need in power.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

This is the one: http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/cooler-master/real-power-m620/

No i haven't changed the thermal paste, i shall buy a tube when i get the PSU.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Things couldn't have been better. That PSU is out of stock until next week. Should i wait or is there another PSU i can buy listed above?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

From what I could tell, that should do the job for you. When you change the thermal paste, follow this guide and clean off the old before you put on the new:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste

BTW, with all the errors you have, not sure these things will solve everything, but we can only know when you do these three things and try it. If it doesn't solve the issue, be sure to post back so we can help. Might even be worthwhile to clear the cmos while waiting for supplies and see if that takes care of some of the error messages.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Unfortunately, I don't know the others except the chieftec and I could not recommend that one. Where do you live? If in the US or Canada, go to Newegg.com. They are the cheapest and stock everything. Here is a list of great supplies:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only
Silverstone – Any Model


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I live in Romania, therefor most high quality components are expensive. I don't exactly understand by what do you mean about clearing the cmos, but i'm googling it. From what i've read until now it has something to do with erasing all of the configurations in bios. I don't know jack sh** on how to configure bios.

Also i found other shops that offer this PSU. I would also like to note that this PSU (Cooler Master Real Power M620) is not real power pro. I have not found anything "pro" to do with this model. 

Also found more Cooler master with pro PSUs:

http://www.altshop.ro/sursa-cooler-master-silent-pro-600w-p-2569.html

http://www.altshop.ro/sursa-cooler-master-real-power-m700-p-2380.html


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> BTW, with all the errors you have, not sure these things will solve everything, but we can only know when you do these three things and try it. If it doesn't solve the issue, be sure to post back so we can help.


Agree. 84°C in the BIOS and a crappy Allied 350W supply are 2 huge hardware issues that can cause plenty of BSOD's, I assume most if not all of the problems will be solved once a decent supply is installed and the CPU temp is lowered to a more acceptable value. It's possible that the hardware issues caused data corruption and other software problems which will need to be checked later but start with the hardware.



z3rongod said:


> I don't exactly understand by what do you mean about clearing the cmos, but i'm googling it. From what i've read until now it has something to do with erasing all of the configurations in bios. I don't know jack sh** on how to configure bios.


Refer to the manual of your Asus motherboard, it'll be explained there. If you don't have it download it from here.

Usually on Asus boards you need to unplug the power cord, remove the small battery that's on the board itself, move some jumper on the CLRTC pins from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 for 10 seconds then reset it on pins 1-2, reinstall the battery and replug the power cord. The instructions may be different for your model so please refer to the motherboard manual.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*



> Also found more Cooler master with pro PSUs:
> 
> http://www.altshop.ro/sursa-cooler-m...0w-p-2569.html
> 
> http://www.altshop.ro/sursa-cooler-m...00-p-2380.html


I was under the impression you had a limited budget about 100RON so I reviewed what was available in that price range and the best choice from your sources was the Rasurbo SilentPower DLP-535

But from the new links above I see you are now willing to spend about 350RON so I am pleased to recommend the Corsair CMPSU-550VX and if you can afford a few RON more then the Corsair CMPSU-520HX would be the best. Both these models will provide optimum service for many years and you definetly get the best value for your money.

Noroc cu alegerea dvs.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Haha, sa fie. I'll squeeze my buns for that cash but a guy's gotta do, what he gotta do.

I'll make the order of the Sursa Corsair CMPSU-550VX I just can't afford a more expensive one, maybe after 3 months of saving money.

I still can't believe i'm paying that much for a PSU. Also it's interesting how you pointed out that i should get a PSU with 600W or (650W i think) and this one picked by you is only 550W.

In other news, i did the CMOS reset thingie. Power chord out, PSU off, battery out, pins move to 2-3, keep 10+ seconds and backwards. Entered bios; hardware monitor or something like that and here are the results:

Vcore 1.37V
3.3V 3.32-3.34 V
5V 3.94V
12V 12.28V

CPU TEMP 83oC
M/B 50oC
CPU FAN 2973-2960

Pretty much the same.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

According to the BIOS the 5V line is completely out of specs. Replace that PSU asap before wrong voltages damage other components. Go with the Corsair 550W, you won't regret it and it's powerful enough to leave some room for further upgrades. A PSU is more efficient on 230V than on 110V so it'll work better in Europe than in the US, I do believe 500W would be enough but the Corsair will stay with you for a long time so you're definitely not wasting your money.

The failing PSU can have an impact on the CPU temp but usually not to the point that it brings it to 83°C. The motherboard temp is very high too (50°C) so check the airflow in the case. I believe the underpowered supply is to blame for the high temp inside the case (the heat lowers the efficiency which in turn increases the heat, etc...) so you'll have to recheck the temps once you've replaced it.

In the mean time check that the cpu heatsink is attached properly, that it's not clogged by dust and that the CPU fan blows air toward the CPU. You need to get the temp in the BIOS under 55°C.

If all seems well with the fan and heatsink and the CPU is still overheating with the new power supply then you'll need to redo the thermal paste between the CPU and heatsink. Get some arctic silver 5 from your local retailer. Refer to the motherboard manual to remove the CPU fan and heatsink assembly. Remove the remnants of the old thermal compound from the CPU and heatsink using Q-tips and acetone or isopropyl alcohol. Be careful not to scratch the surface of the CPU heatspreader nor the base of the heatsink. Then follow tumbleweed36's link in post #23 to apply the arctic silver.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Found this! Corsair CMPSU-450VX 283,84 RON an excellent fit for your computer.

It's the efficiency that determines the wattage needed, a lower efficiency needs more wattage to make the same output power.
Next, how hard it has to work during average use is calculated, and the wattage adjusted accordingly.
Then the quality of the available choices that are in that power range can be compared.

A high quality 450W psu is equivalent (plus) to any generic 600W psu with 80% efficiency.
------------------------------------------------------------
As for the 5V *3.94V* that is not good at all. You should not use the computer until the psu replaced (or as little as possible).

The data lines in your computer (memory, pci, drives) get their signal voltage from the 5V supply.

The 3.94V is too low, (and probably dirty also), it will cause erratic problems with video, memory, file read/write errors, and cause problems for electronic control circuitry that use 5V for supply (like the circuitry on a hard drive).

Replace that psu as soon as possible.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Ok then, good thing i didn't order yet. Though i feel anal lubed somehow (don't take it as an offense) as from 650W dropped down to 450W. But i'm more likely to trust you than myself in terms of computer components ray:. Therefor Corsair CMPSU-450VX it is. I'll search for lower prices also on this PSU, but if you find something else i'm still open for offers 'till Monday morning.

P.S.

I found it at 240,17 RON


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Sursa Corsair CMPSU-450VX, 450W - 240,17 RON
Sursa Corsair CMPSU-550VX, 550W - 287,26 RON
Sursa Corsair CMPSU-650TX, 650W - 317,03 RON
Sursa Corsair CMPSU-520HX, 520W - 346,81 RON

I can afford any of them, you just name it. If 450VX is exactly what i need then that's final.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

The Corsair CMPSU-450VX eficienta 85% is as powerful as this 650W Rasurbo GaminXPower GAP-656.

Corsair CMPSU-650TX, 650W - 317,03 RON is it a 650TXEU?
Either one it's a good deal, where ever you are finding those prices.

The Corsair CMPSU-450VX is all you need, those other Corsair would be nice to have (they are 2times better than that Rasurbo650W) but you started shopping with 100RON so save your money for something else more important.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I'm going to go with Sursa Corsair CMPSU-550VX, 550W if that is ok with you, as i have already extended the budget to 300 ron and I want to be sure I won't have any problems. In case they are out of stock then I'll return my option to the 450VX.

Monday is the day of purchase :wink:


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

your money, your decision, and i think it is a wise one.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I can't wait for tomorrow to purchase the PSU (i will try to buy the 650XT one). From what I've read it has a lot of cables and are a pain in the *** to fit them into a middle case ( mine is somewhere around ~450 X ~400 X ~200 mm ) so i was thinking is it possible to shorten the cables somehow? Though probably it's out of my skills.

Also wondered what are the most powerful components i can run on this PSU (Computer composed of quad-core CPU, 1 nvidia high end video card, integrated soundcard, 1 dvd/cd writer combo, 1 sata II 32 buffer 500gb and of course a motherboard. If no, then what's eating so much power?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Tip of the day for you, leave one of your drive bays open near the power supply and stick those "extra" unused cables in there. Make for a neat and tidy case except for that unused drive bay. :wink:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

The video card is usually the most power hungry component, then comes the CPU and the hard drives. If you add high performance fans they'll take some power as well. For any PCI-e video card you'll need a PSU with a minimum of 20 amps on the 12V rail.

With its single 12V rail @ 50 amps that Corsair 650TX should be able to power any single video card. Check the description of the "power desktop computer class" at the bottom of this article : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html.

Some supplies are modular which means you can unplug the cables you don't need from the power supply but not the Corsair 650TX. It's as Tumbleweed36 said, try to stick all the unused cables in a drive bay in front of the PSU block.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Hehe will keep that in mind. By the way would that PSU be able to power these at their maximum (This is a configuration example i have in mind to buy in the future, though of course I'll pass by to ask you what you think about it when the time comes):

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3.0GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9650 - Retail

XFX GX280NZDF9 GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail

Mobo

floppy

Coolers if necessary.

No case modding, neons, aquarium, grill, tv or any eye candy addons.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

No problem with the hard drive and CPU but I can't find the minimum power requirements for the GeForce GTX 280 on XFX's website :
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/200series/280GTX.aspx?lang=en-us#2

Enter your specs in this calculator :
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
Select single socket, high-end motherboard and enter the rest of your specs. A regular 92mm fan at the front and a 120mm fan at the back should be enough for the air flow. Don't forget to add the number of USB devices you'll be using. Set capacitor aging to 30% and once you have the final result multiply it by 1.3 for a 75-80% efficient supply.

As long as you don't overclock and don't add more hardware the corsair 650W could make it work but you'd probably be safer with a 750W+ PSU for the GTX 280.

Note that I wouldn't go with a single 1TB WD hard drive, WD hasn't the best reputation and big disks are more subject to failures than smaller ones. I'd get two 500 or 750GB Seagate or Hitachi drives so you can backup your critical data on a separate hard drive or use a RAID-1 array (pick 2 identical drives for this last option).


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

System Type: Single Socket
Mobo: Desktop High End
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 Mhz Yorkfield XE
CPU Utilization: 100%
RAM: 4 sticks DDR3 SDRAM
NVIDIA Geforce 9800 GTX+
Video Type: SLI
SATA: 2 hard drives
DVD CD COMBO: 1
92 mm fan
120 mm fan
System load: 100 %
Capacitor aging: 30%

RESULT:
Recommended PSU Wattage: *641*

This means the 650XT is perfect right?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Capacitor aging: 30%

RESULT:
Recommended PSU Wattage: 641
how old is the m/b


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

m/b meaning motherboard? How old as in how new, or aged?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

when was it first purchased


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I don't fully understand the revelance, but either the newest model, or you say how much old must it be to need more than that PSU. The mobo being purchased the same time as the other components (say in 1 year from now).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

because it relates to the formula used in calculating the power requirement for the system
if the formula used is wrong then the calculation result is wrong


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I have the TX650W PSU in my arms unpacking it.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Mounted the PSU. Entered BIOS, a bit of delay when entering had to wait ~30 Seconds to get in. At first i thought the computer froze therefor i shut it down, reseted bios (battery and pin 1-2 to 2-3 and back) entered bios, waited and got in.

Cpu temp was reading 49oC at the moment, started noting the following:

M/b 29oC (at late of my readings got to 30oC)

Vcore 1.37 V

3.3v = 3.36 - 3.34 - 3.37 - 3.34 varying
5v = 4.81 V
12 = 11.90 V

The CPU temp got higher and higher 50 51 53 54 55 54 55 56 57 and at the 56-57 M/B got to 30oC

Now I will stress out the system and come back with new readings from bios and CPU fan


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

These are my new readings, i played a little warcraft III and ran [email protected] at maximum CPU usage. Also my PC side lid is taken off the rig.

Now what?

Later edit:

Stopped that program, no more CPU load etc

GPU: 58oC
Temp1 66oC
Temp2 32oC
Temp3 25oC
HD0: 43oC
Temp1: 40oC
Core: 41-42oC
Core: 63oC
Ambient 0C

Vcore1 1.38V
3.3V 3.36
5V 4.84V
12V 11.90


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Use speedfan within windows, the BIOS readings are more reliable but stress testing the system then restarting in the BIOS won't tell you much. You can create a log of the temps and voltage readings in speedfan if you click configure, go to the temps tab, select the sensors for which you have a reading, click the logged box at the bottom (do the same for the voltages and fans tabs) then go on the log tab and tick enable. The log will be saved in the program files\speedfan folder, it'll be a .csv file that you can open with notepad.

The temps are better but still a bit high for the CPU. Check that it stays under 60°c during your stress tests, else you'll need to redo the paste.

Not sure the 3.3V is supposed to vary that much. The 5V line is a little low (minimum would be 4.75) but still in specs. Your current rig doesn't need much power when idle and a power supply is most efficient when used between 25 and 75% of its rated wattage, could be the reason and it's not necessarily a problem. Better wait the advice of the hardware techs and see how it goes within Windows when you stress test the CPU and GPU (3D mark 03 should do, else use prime95 and 3 instances of rthdribl).


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

First used the CPU stresser thingie, exited and got rthdr... Used 4 instances of rthdr... Now i get that i had to use both softwares at the same time, but nevertheless here is the log (attached). Also installed everest.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Purchased High-Density Thermal COmpound Ceramique by arctic silver


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Before I do something stupid, on the CPU metal plate thingie I only put 1 small grain size drop of thermal paste in the middle of it and on the heatsink surface i spread the paste around clockwise and counterclockwise with a finger in a plastic bag, Right?

Also i tried cleaning the heatsink with a tampon, though this left somekind of blue substance, probably for absorbing. Then i got some free linen cloth cleaning paper for monitors and glasses let it dry and put acetone on it (also the acetone is 50% acetone 50% water i think), i cleaned it throughly until no traces were left visible, not even in the reflection of the light on the surface.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Yes Dai, I've read that, that's why i'm asking as I'm not native english and i don't fully understand.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Ok i've applied a drop in the middle on the CPU side and when i put the headsink on pushed and took it off, the drop didnt cover the whole area just a round spot leaving square crop edges not touched by the paste. What do i do exactly, please explain like to babies because i don't understand.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

once you put the paste on you don't pull it apart or you have to clean it off and redo it
you don't need to read english just look at the picture
apply the paste put the h/sink on twist it to the right 2 degrees and then to the left 2 degress and then centre it and lock it down
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_dual_wcap.pdf


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

GPU 50oC
Temp1 36oc
temp2 31oc
temp3 25oc
hd0 35oc
temp1 40oc
core 10-11 oc
core 54 oc

vcore 1.38 V
3.3 3,36
5v 4.87
12v 11.90

Also in BIOS Cpu started at 35 and got up to 40

M/B was 29oC

I am going to stress the system


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

4 X rthdribl.exe and 1 X Prime95
Result: attachament

Heatsink cleaned (blowed my lungs out, but it's mostly cleaned and it had some pretty big chunks of dust inside)
Thermal paste applied just like in the picture (the size of the green dot) placed heatsink perpendicular to the mobo and moved it a bit, then put the safeties on and the handle on.

Also during the test i blowed my lungs into the heatsink of the geforce 7600, some dust exited from there too.

Why is one Core at 13 oC and the other Core at 57 oC right now? (or during the stressing one was at 38 oC the other at 79 oC) ?

Edit:
Everest supplies me with different information. I've read that Speedfan has some bugs in reading sensors therefor:

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8716F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)
Motherboard Name Asus M2N-Plus SLI
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 38 °C (100 °F)
CPU 36 °C (97 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 23 °C (73 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 12 °C (54 °F)
GPU 56 °C (133 °F)
SAMSUNG SP0842N 41 °C (106 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3068 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.38 V
+3.3 V 3.36 V
+5 V 4.87 V
+12 V 11.90 V
+5 V Standby 4.78 V
VBAT Battery 3.04 V

I will post a reply with readings in everest after stressing the system.

Now what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

your looking at the wrong set of instructions for applying the paste
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_quad_wcap.pdf


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

My CPU is a duo core not quad. Also i've applied the thermal paste as explained in the guide.

Here are my results after stressing the system with the same 4X rthbld... and 1 X prime95

Temperatures:
Motherboard 39 °C (102 °F)
CPU 61 °C (142 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 42 °C (108 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 40 °C (104 °F)
GPU 80 °C (176 °F)
SAMSUNG SP0842N 42 °C (108 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3082 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.34 V
+3.3 V 3.36 V
+5 V 4.84 V
+12 V 11.90 V
+5 V Standby 4.78 V
VBAT Battery 3.04 V

Also the case is open.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

you could have fooled me
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 Mhz Yorkfield XE

http://www.google.com/products/cata...talog_result&resnum=2&ct=result#ps-tech-specs
Q=quad
X=extreme


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

Dai you are not following, that computer was described to see if the PSU would work on it, for a future upgrade.

Right now my computer is:

CPU Type	DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2600 MHz (13 x 200) 5000+
Motherboard Name Asus M2N-Plus Vista Edition SLI
Memory Total	2046 MB
DIMM1: Kingston (1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM2: Kingston (1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
GPU: Video Adapter	XFX GeForce 7600 GT
Memory Size	256 MB
GPU Clock	570 MHz (original: 570 MHz)

EDIT:

Also since i last gave the report i've stressed the system to this result:

Temperatures:
Motherboard 40 °C (104 °F)
CPU 61 °C (142 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 41 °C (106 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 39 °C (102 °F)
GPU 81 °C (178 °F)
SAMSUNG SP0842N 43 °C (109 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3068 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.36 V
+3.3 V 3.36 V
+5 V 4.84 V
+12 V 11.90 V
+5 V Standby 4.78 V
VBAT Battery 3.04 V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

i took it from the specs at the top of the page
they are ok for stressed running
but the 5+ line is virtually out of spec


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

So what do i do about it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

check it with a multi meter to make sure the readin is correct
if it is replace it
http://www.driverheaven.net/guides/testingPSU/


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I don't have a multimeter yet, not until a week from now. So those temperatures are good?

Can you give me the range of temperatures that my PC should be running while in IDLE and while it's operating at MAX (GPU and CPU max) ?

This is my idle:
Temperatures:
Motherboard 36 °C (97 °F)
CPU 35 °C (95 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 12 °C (54 °F)
GPU 54 °C (129 °F)
SAMSUNG SP0842N 43 °C (109 °F)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

look up the max temp here
http://users.erols.com/chare/elec.htm
would expect it to max out approx 12c above what is now under load


----------



## greg.dent (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

If you're running the latest drivers, try downgrading them by a couple of versions. NVidia should offer some old version support on their website.

I know this fixes some issues with a lot of games but normally this is an ATI issue - not heard of it from nVidia!

Defo seems like a driver issue, if not a faulty card.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

I completely forgot to reply. I had some troubles at work and school; I wanted to thank you for helping and guiding me with my PSU. With your help I now run my computer with no problems and I've expanded my IT knowledge! Thank you, and God Bless! :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSODs - A more delicate problem [Moved from XP]*

glad you have it sorted


----------

